# Introducing the 'Team AKFF Ambassadors'



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll reserve my congratulations until I see what kind of curse this brings upon the members. If it's anything like mod duties, well, it's lucky you aren't relying on comp wins to eat. :lol:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Congratulations fellas ,its good to put faces to names ,actually we should call you the wild bunch :shock: , no personal attack intended :lol: :lol:

cheers cruiser


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

What a motley crew


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

no one for melbourne????


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Boone501 said:


> no one for melbourne????


nope not at this stage... and not until theres more Melbourne based events.

Also, we don't have a team member in WA either. This is just early days so we've established an initial base of guys but that doesn't mean we won't expand in future!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jeeze is that the best you can do?....Doesn't look like Team Hobbo has much to fear. :twisted: :lol:

Only joking, you guys make a formidable bunch of tourney tools if ever I saw one......I'm sure the bream will be very scared. ;-)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Dave recruited us Steve so I think he has just changed the name, unfortunately....


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

*Dave, what do you mean when you say not until there is more Melbourne based events ?.. :shock: ...We currently have AKFF get togethers either large or small every weekend....We also spread the good word on our beloved AKFF site where evre we go...... Also have quite a few major get togethers during the year..One of those being at Peterbourough on the Great Ocean Rd over the Weekend of 16 to 18 Oct, on which i have contacted (I beleive it was yourself) the Mods a couple of time in order to get hold of an AKFF banner to spread the word, whilst i have had cofimation that the Banner is available and i've sent my postage address, several times, the Banner trail has gone cold..  ...Please excuse me for sounding rash, but the people i have met through this forum in Melbourne and in Victoria are to me the best of the best, anyone who attended the Nelson round 1 of the Hobie ABT would have seen that clearly on display, (yes they where all AKFF members playing host to blokes from interstate, as well as helping out our fellow Victorians) so enough of the b**#@*$t Lets bring on our Victorian Rep...............Scott...*


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fishsmith said:


> ]Dave, what do you mean when you say not until there is more Melbourne based events ?..


 I was talking about the commercial style fishing tournaments eg ABT and KFT which is what the team has been established to compete at. There are no more of these events in Vic till the Mallacoota round next year (where several team members will be already attending)...I'm aware there are plenty of social events organised by AKFF members all over Australia but that's not what the team members will be competing at. You should also be aware that we did approach a few Vic based members but they declined our invitation. So perhaps before you decide to go on the attack you should first try to understand the concept.

As for the banner i have already advised you that it is currently with Red and in use for a Qld event next weekend. Once it's back to me I'm happy to send it down as Ive already promised... There is only one banner.

Thanks for your concern...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Will not be long before we have "Team Malibu" I see FishSmith has a Malibu, maybe he can be a team member ?

I think the writings on the wall for every kayak brand to get a team together , if your particular brand does not it does not hurt to get together with your friends with the same kayaks and make up a team.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,,,, 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

That's a great team list guys, good luck in any comps you go in.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Davey G said:


> fishsmith said:
> 
> 
> > ]Dave, what do you mean when you say not until there is more Melbourne based events ?..
> ...


Mallacoota is off mate.

There is 3 rounds in Victoria by the way.

Bemm River
Marlo(Takes over from Mallacoota)
Glenelg

What About Scott Lovig Hobie Dealer he travels to heaps of the events.
I will be at the Marlo and Bemm river one and maybe some NSW events.

Dont underestimate us Victorians mate :lol:

Thanks Mitch


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcjFexsAABZfgAAQQKXACgEIkAo/796gIACKhqp+FNTam9SfqjymQG0I/VBqZTammmgAaBoZBHI+Ehrtklc9W3sqlcQn9KCSoayMeJes6h5VSgsSPWDHZwc7aT52DQXoRYNKObPfPQxHBrLoyMIajKAvx6RPq/LiO6zuoL2/CcQZ4bOujAYbwbrIHkOYooC1EizKY/xdyRThQkMjFexs


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Hi Red,
THANKS mate I gave up on my signature couldn't find the right size.

Thanks Mitch


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know... it seems little committee(ish)/clicky having an AKFF fishing team. I thought everyone on here represented the AKFF... not just a chosen few.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Congratulations to all the boys who made the team.How do I get one of those backgrounds that redpheonix has put up onto my signature?SNAPPERZ


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

does that mean if i enter the events i'll be competing against team akff ?
very intimidating, i may not enter now


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Every good team needs a support crew, roadies, managers etc can I make a suggestion .........................


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Now that's a sexy banner paddleparra :shock: 
Love the Viking Fish


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Davey G said:


> fishsmith said:
> 
> 
> > ]Dave, what do you mean when you say not until there is more Melbourne based events ?..
> ...


*Firstly I appolagise for any attacking tone in my response, I'd just like to know why there isn't a Vic Member on the team.......Your response however to my enquiry does not awnser anything or provide no explanation as too why there is no Vic member...Firstly you state that its because their are not enough commercial style events in Vic, yet then go on to say that AKFF has approached a few Vic based Members which declined( I suspect they where already members of another team) and that several team members will be fishing the Mallacoota round of the ABT...(which is actually Bem river and Marlo know 2 more ABT's next year,after the highly successful Nelson ABT this month)..This seems to contradict itself and leaves us with a situation where Interstate team members will represent AKFF in Vic comps, competing against local individual AKFF members...Sorry about the confusion but I still do not understand the concept and what the outcome of all this is....If it was to compete against a team from KFDU then maybe it becomes more workable....Don't be put off by any knock backs you may have had down this way too join the AKFF team as a Vic member, there are many of us that are keen and eager to represent the great Southern state...*


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great stuff all and congrats to the whole team, do us proud. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think it is a great idea Davey and while not all are involved not all are comp competitive either, most of us just go fishing and represent AKFF in our own way. Good luck to all of you. See you at Narrabeen maybe as I once vowed never to fish another comp ever.

David


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Good work guys! As someone already said i think we will see more teams start to appear as the comp scene grows.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just finished watching the footy and the grinner is happy to contribute to the team.
in the spirit of getting the ladies involved, these girls are happy to help out (except the parra girls who are occupied for 1 more week)
the sharks girls do a lovely routine featuring the white pointers . yes truly lifes good.

good luck with the recovery sessions and ice bathes. remember, 4 of you will be on the bench and only allowed to come out for a fish when one of your team mates tires.
total alcohol ban during the casting season.
some of you may be drafted to a new team in western sydney (good luck with that)
anyone late to a training session may be fined.
our recruiting officer will be scouring the highschools looking for young talent.mainly kids that have tied their shoelaces using a bloodknot.

GO TEAM , i think you need a name , maybe the akff jigheads. or the akff wikis

cheers pete


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

A name for the cheer squad...... 'Hookers'

Yep time I put the computer away.


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I just found this post, did not know the forum was going down this path. I have not got anything against it really, just a few thought.

1. Team Hobie, no problems with that as they are representing a commercial operation.
2. AKFF team, I think as as we are a forum,(group of like minded fishos who use kayaks and non profit) and as we have numerous members from all states, we could have had a post to vote on whether we should have an official AKFF team. Maybe we did and I did not see it!
3. If we do have to have an AKFF team, what is the success path to make the BIG team.
Could we have localized teams, then State based and then AKFF National.

I know I am not in the ABT league, but I have only been kayak fishing for a year, but I would love to be in my local area AKFF team, with the goal of being a representative of the VIC team oneday, with other like minded members and having fun. We are soon to have some really good social gatherings in Vic, so I am sure this will be a active talking point.

Congratulations to the guys who made the team, and I am sure that it wont be long before members of other colder states make the official team also.

Cheers Geoff maccayak

Cheers Geoff


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys, i think some guys are misundstanding the concept, the team wasn't picked on fishing abilty, it was picked on the members contribution to the forum over several years. Were not here to win or beat anyone just to act as a starting point for AKFF members fishing the tournaments, etc. So if you have never been to one before an want to fish it, you know even if you don't know anyone else there the AKFF rep will be there to lend some team spirit, cant promise you fish but :lol:

You will notice in the photos of the team salmon, snapper, bonito etc but not many bream. Most of the team are the mods and legends and the others were asked on there long term patronage of akff. There have been various reason for the vic's not having a rep like Davey has mentioned mostly due to other commitments of various types.

But rest assured the mods an legends are working on some more candidates.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just to clarify what the team is all about. The team is not out to 'compete' against anyone nor is it out to win these events. The team has been developed basically so that there are a few 'visible' AKFF representatives at some of these events. The team guys are there for you to (hopefully) come up to and say g'day. This is not a commercial team, it is merely a team of guys who are passionate about the site and are willing to help spread the word.

As anyone who has ever competed at these events knows - there are lots of guys at ABT/KFT events and because we all use aliases and usernames (not faces) on this site it's difficult to know who's who - having Team AKFF is hopefully a way of introducing ourselves to other AKFF members and making the 'getting to know you' process a bit easier. In addition we'll be handing out some AKFF stuff like stickers etc and we're there to answer any questions about AKFF from newbies and introduce others to the site. That's all.

Firstly, as you can see, most of the team is made up of moderators. Anyone who knows us knows that we are all pretty crap fishos. :lol:

Because we're such crap fishos we've also invited a few other long term members who can actually catch fish to also represent the site. Yes we'd love to be able to invite every AKFF member to be on Team AKFF but at this stage the concept has only just been developed and this is our initial group. We probably should have taken a bit more time to organise ourselves but as this was all done at last minute we wanted to get the ball rolling and at least get a few guys confirmed and announce the team before the ABT/KFT series got too far along.

Anyway, that's the deal...

I hope some of you guys who are competing in these events can manage to come up and say hi. We'd love to meet you.

ps. EDIT - JC posted while I was typing..same sentiments

pss. If anyone in Vic or WA will be competing in these events, is interested in being on the Team and you've been a member of AKFF for more than 12 months and/or have over 500 posts then drop me a line via pm.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

*I will be competing in these events however i only have half the amount of posts ......Someone i wish to nominate who does meet the criteria of posts etc is Mitch, a young fella who is dedicatided to the forum through and through.......It would be great to see a young bloke up there in the team, he is a true blue devotee too AKFF, and a great Victorian..........MT Fisho would ,be a great Vic rep for AKFF.......Scott... *


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

*MT FISHO...VIC REP AKFF 2009............  *


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

And his dad Gary, he is the one who will drive Mitch to the events and they are both AKFFers.

Geoff


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

What colour shirts are you's going to wear?
Greybeard


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

patwah said:


> Is that fishsmith or Bill Lawry talking? :lol: :lol:


Paddy,

What are you doing on the team??? definetly confirms you don't have to catch fish to be on the team.... 

Maybe the team should be re-named "Team AKFF" Kayak Rod holding team.....

Respect......

FW


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

No popularity contest hay,..Will have too catch up for a Cod fish post December......


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

No popularity contest hay,..Will have too catch up for a Cod fish post December......Sending in my PM for young Mitch now, I invite all fellow Victorians to follow suite..............


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Fellow Victorians, PM Davey G, with your nomination now....Lets get this slight hiccup in proceedings fixed before I loose it completly......


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good onya fella's and congrats


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sheesh.Why do Victorians have such an inferiority complex? I didn't realise this was the Victorian Kayak Fishing Forum. Oh wait, it isn't. Hence why we have Australian Reps.

What about NT Guys? Cmon, give them a fair go too.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> What about NT Guys? Cmon, give them a fair go too.


we had a whole heaps of NT guys lined up mate but the mobile handbags got to'em first :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i reckon the banner should read "ABLE SEAMAN", at least then if no fish are caught you can say that's not what we meant :lol:

that combined with a yellow yak and the chicks will be all over ya


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great choice of team members, as I am sure once "Team AKFF" turn up the other teams will run for the hills after seeing this Motley Crue. Just don't look down into the water boys cos we don't want to scare the fish off!
But on serious note, AKFF needs to be promoted by those who have put in the most effort to date, the ones that do the behind the scenes work for the forum & not only visit the forum for a bit of play but rather RUN IT.So I think the team members are the right ones. 
Maybe after a while & if the funding is there, the FORUM could have state based teams for those who feel left out. 
DO US PROUD BOYS, OR ELSE!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Eric is a racist too.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:lol:

You win this round.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Bigot, with a touch of parochial bias.
> 
> Racist implies I care what they look like. i don't.


I would have said Eric won, but i'm still trying to look the words up in the dictionary to figure out what he is :shock: :lol: :lol:

I'm only a chippy after all ;-)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep - as we've said the concept was to form a 'team' of blokes who will be attending some of the events and can present a welcoming face for all forum members to say hello to in order to make AKFF as welcoming as possible. The entire 'team' won't be at every event - but we hopefully will have 1 or 2 members at most events.

We're certainly not out to be an 'elitist' team, nor are we out to further our individual dreams of fishing superstardom - in fact we're much more likely to be the ones giving other guys a hand to launch/pack up and carrying an esky full of cold drinks than the ones bringing home the big fish or taking home any prizes.

Anyway, that's the deal. You can either choose to support the concept, or not.

Again - we look forward to catching up with guys we have already met, and meeting those we haven't, so if you see us, please make sure you come up and say g'day... Team AKFF is representing all of you.

Thanks. DG


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Good luck with the AKFF promo work gents, looking at the profiles I'm not real sure that your advice of 80lb braid and 100lb leader in case a rampant bream reefs you will be all that useful to the ABT novices but who knows. 

I look forward to meeting more AKFFers if I get to a round this year, atleast the T'shirts will make it easy to see who your are, could I suggest names accross them as well like they do in the footy. :twisted:

David


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm thinking *ambassador of the akff* is a good term to describe the team members role.

i'm also thinking a bra top and hot pants could be a good team look :lol:

personally i'm thinking of taking the sticker off my car, bloody people keep asking questions and wanting information about akff, at least now i can say ' speak to take guy over there in the bra and hot pant ' :shock:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Davey G said:


> We're certainly not out to be an 'elitist' team, nor are we out to further our individual dreams of fishing superstardom - in fact we're much more likely to be the ones giving other guys a hand to launch/pack up and carrying an esky full of cold drinks than the ones bringing home the big fish or taking home any prizes.
> 
> Anyway, that's the deal. You can either choose to support the concept, or not.


FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I choose to support it then! Bloody good luck to you all, so there!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> i'm thinking *ambassador of the akff* is a good term to describe the team members role.:


You've nailed it there Keza - that's exactly what the idea is. I guess we (moderators and senior members) have always tried to be ambassadors for the site but we're just trying to find a more visible way to do it .. We are also aware that most AKFF members are passionate about the site and most everyone also acts in an ambassadorial role in some way, which we want to continue to encourage. As mentioned, we're just trying to be a bit more visible and make it easier for some people to come up and say hi and find out more about AKFF....

So yeah perhaps a better job description is AKFF Ambassadors, I think you've nailed it there.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > i'm thinking *ambassador of the akff* is a good term to describe the team members role.:
> ...


come on, you know you really like the idea about the bra top and hot pants :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> come on, you know you really like the idea about the bra top and hot pants :lol:


busted.. :shock: :?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Considering you are now 'Ambassadors' and all the other embassy's are in Canberra, doesn't this just lend more credence to Canberra being the kayak fishing hub of Australia?


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey, If its all about the bras & hot pants, why isn't Bazz in the team? I hear loves to get his party gear on. 
LMAO.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

*cough* You seem to spend an awful lot of time here


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's because the nightlife there is so awesome :lol:


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

*I appologise for any negative spin that I may have implanted into this thread, I wish the AKFF Team all the best, they are the best of the best....They will do us members proud and embellish our great forum and role within the Yak fishing community......Cheers..Scott.. *


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

IMHO.... this thread was definately heading into a "beer and popcorn" thread..... the jokes started and its turned into one of the funniest ;-) Ambassadors is a great word and had totally changed the outlook of the "AKFF Team".

hope no one takes offence to Team Crazy.... its all in the name of fun hehe :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kas said:


> Hey, If its all about the bras & hot pants, why isn't Bazz in the team? I hear loves to get his party gear on.
> LMAO.


Now Mr kas had you paid close attention you would realise that Bazz is the team leader of the cheer squad and meet and greet team and BBQer , and has a brand new set of pom poms and a lovely big baton that i twirl whenever anyone gets a fish so we wont see much of the baton , i am also applying for life membership of crazys team as thats the fun place to be , and she has promised me a new set of pom poms and a i can bring my own baton . The AKFF team is also known as team TNT as thats the burley they will be using to get fish and anyone who argues <<<<<< BOOM


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Extra Large Pom Poms for you Bazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Good luck ambassadors and thank you all for volunteering your passion and time to promote the forum. 
We, the many, enjoy the benefits of this great forum through the unselfish dedication of you guys, the few.
Question: Do the pink hotpants come in "sharkskin"? and will this be a new line of AKFF merch?


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Congratulations to all the Ambassadors of AKFF a team you are indeed and mentors to us all. Great work guys.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Two thoughts,

Congratulations are in order for producing a worthwhile concept to produce officials to represent this forum group at official comps.

The downside is that the process of selection is disingenious and narrow minded (no disrepect meant) and frankly derails the official text that this forum aims to connect fishermen to fishermen in a voluntary way and now we have official delegates who are promoted as forum representatives.

Would the "officers" responsible for the concept please provide an explanation on;
1. the insurable liability
2. the lack of consultation
3. business model for this concept to be rolled out fairly accross each state.
Regrds

Brian


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Mate it sounds like you think were getting something out of this,

The Ambassadors will only be fishing in organised comps that have there own insurance covered by the entry fees, I think we have covered the consulation bit over and over again, and as for a business plan, I think you need some sort of income for a business plan otherwise its all negative.

As we have said before this is only the start, stay tuned for more shortly The boys and girls are just working out the details.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> As we have said before this is only the start, stay tuned for more shortly The boys and girls are just working out the details.
> 
> Cheers Dave


This could be interesting, will be keen to hear what the details might be.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

More details here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=32037&p=337134#p337134


----------

